# Total thyroidectomy for the surgical treatment of multinodular goiter



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Total thyroidectomy for the surgical treatment of multinodular goiter

http://www.springerlink.com/content/5g2175777nww1952/


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting, thanks!
KS


----------

